# Thelford Cassette



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I have the Thelford c200 cs cassette and when full has started to weep from the Vent button and the Automatic pressure release valve. 
Can they be repaired with a service or is it best to renew the component's
Any advice would be appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Charlie

I suggest you try a search.

I'm sure somebody posted a pdf file just recently, showing an exploded view of the cassette innards.

It might have been Spykal (?) but I happen to know he is out until later this afternoon.

I think the short answer to your question is Yes. There are bits that can be replaced fairly easily . . . even when wearing the Marigolds!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Probably only 'O' rings?

Good luck

Dave


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Charlie,

I dismantled and cleaned the pressure relief valve on a couple of occasions (nice!) but it did not really solve the problem. I would have replaced it, but decided to fit a Sog system in which the PR Valve is dispensed with anyway.

No knowledge of weeping from the vent button. I suspect there is a sealing ring in there which has deteriorated. Might be easiest to replace.

Philip

p.s. here is a link to the Thetford repair instructions web page for the C200.

http://www.thetford-europe.com/web/show/id=91559/langid=42


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Caravan Club Magazine - last one I think - did an article on servicing toilet cassettes and MMM as well.

Bob


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have a butchers HERE

Thetford servicing PDF's

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Chascass said:


> I have the Thelford c200 cs cassette and when full has started to weep from the Vent button and the Automatic pressure release valve.
> Can they be repaired with a service or is it best to renew the component's
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Charlie


Hi Charlie,

Have a look at this >>Schematic parts diagram<<. It will give you a better idea. 
I have replaced the seal on the pressure realease valve before. We now have the proper SOG connection which replaces that valve.

If I was you, I'd do a service, using the seals that are listed >>Here, for example<<. The big one above the blade often wrinkles and allows fluid past it.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Charlie

Funnily enough we've had a similar problem, and I spent a pleasant (!) hour this morning messing around with a C200 cassette. It *seems *to have worked just cleaning things up - although I suspect probably not for long! One thing I did find is that my hands would only just go inside the blade opening - at one point I thought I'd had my hand stuck inside the opening... 

And mentioning to my wife that her hands were much smaller than mine didn't get much response - at least not a very positive one.

Part of me (OK, the lazy part) wonders whether with the current price of a fresh-up pack compared to the cost of the component parts it might not be better just to start again.


----------



## searider (Jul 8, 2008)

just changed my vent complete £11 00 from caravan center 2 min job twist slightly off center lift out replace no prob


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If the toilet is getting past its prime you can virtually renew the works and get a new seat for £89-99 !

<<Recon kit and spares<<

Peter


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I Have found the perfect solution, someone else is doing it,  a guy that used to be the production line Forman for Elddis has set up on his own only 4 miles away.

He supplied and fitted a Habitation door lock for my brother-in-law for £40, I wonder what a dealer would have charged. :wink: 

By the way, I priced a new cassette and the price varied from £80 to £180 8O 

Charlie


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Why buy a repair kit for £89 when you can buy a whole new cassette for the same price. You just need some new O/SEALING rings and a bit of lubrication
Michael


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I also had a weeping vent valve. Before lifting cassette vertical - when liquid can leak out - i pushed the valve down and let it pop up a few times. This seemed to help to close it off. Eventually I removed the valve (bayonet fitting requiring a quarter or half turn, if I remember correctly) and gave it a good clean. No problem since.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

You can pick a bucket up for around 3 quid. Best get one with a removable lid in case you want to travel without emptying it. 

If you pre drill the bottom of the bucket, mastic in the holes then screw to floor that should keep it sturdy AND water tight. When full, you'll have to feel around with your hands to find the screw heads to undo. And naturally when you then pick the bucket up, the contents will stream out of the holes. Of course this may be a source of embarrassment when staying on sites. So i suggest emptying in the early hours. Try walking to another pitch over the grass and then step on the tarmac and make your way as normal to the ablusions. So if the pretty pattern of sewage hasn't dried by morning, the trail will lead to another pitch and the finger of suspicion will be firmly pointing elsewhere. 

I hope this advice comes in handy and saves you the expense of new parts/cassette etc. 

Freddiebuckets


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Both those parts just twist off and you may find that cleaning them and spraying with lube solves the problem. Otherwise you can get repair kits from most dealers or on line.


----------



## howellsroad (Nov 15, 2008)

Away in France at moment with a temporary repair to a C400 holding tank blade. Got a spare just before setting out but seems it is wrong size as the spigot is too big for my 2006 version. Managing with temporary repair using araldite to lengthen broken/worn spigot on blade. will report how succesful when get back. In meantime anyone know where I can pick up correct blade between Portsmouth and Ross on Wye?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

wooly said:


> Hi Why buy a repair kit for £89 when you can buy a whole new cassette for the same price. You just need some new O/SEALING rings and a bit of lubrication
> Michael


Refurb kits come with a complete new holding tank plus a new toilet seat and chemicals

Peter


----------

